# Family joining me in 2 weeks - advice appreciated on where to live



## chmcdona (May 30, 2015)

Hi,

I have been living in Bangkok since January my family are now joining me in 2 weeks and despite having a days house hunting with the relocation agent we are none the wiser where to live. We have looked in Bangna, Ekamai, Thonglor and Phrom Phong. 

Our son is 4 and will go to Bangkok Patana in the new year, we are both social people and hope to make friends we can go for drinks and dinner etc. with. I plan to drop my son off in the morning on the way to work (which is on the outskirts of the city towards Pattaya). So we would like someone where this is possible but we have options on restaurants, bars and things to do (which is why we weren't so keen on what we looked at in Bangna). 

As my wife is used to spending all her time with our horses and instructing riding (pony club and adults) this is going to be quite a difference for her so I would hope to find somewhere where there are other mothers in this similar situation and she can make friends and get involved in things. We have looked at a few of the equestrian facilities around and will end up involved with these in some way I'm sure. 

Any advice on where to look and any nice apartment blocks would be much welcomed, we want something light and airy but with western quality bathroom and kitchen. Thanks in advance for giving us any hints. Would like to spend around 100k Baht or less but can go higher as we need to find a base that helps my wife and son settle into the new life out here.

Thanks again, Chris


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

chmcdona said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been living in Bangkok since January my family are now joining me in 2 weeks and despite having a days house hunting with the relocation agent we are none the wiser where to live. We have looked in Bangna, Ekamai, Thonglor and Phrom Phong.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

The Thailand page has been a bit quiet lately. I'm in the Philippines and not Thailand so will just take a stab with an idea for you.
If you are not getting anywhere even with a rental agency, you might consider a visit to your embassy there. The workers and diplomats all have to live somewhere and may have many ideas on where you might find good housing etc. Never know, might be worth a try.


Best of luck..


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Honestly, if your kid is going to Patana and you work out eastwards, why would you even consider living further up Sukhumvit?

If you lived in Thong Lo for example, you would be adding a huge amount of travel time to both your's and your son's commute in the morning, and your trip home too.

One of the best decissions I made about where to live in Bangkok was that I would live within walking distance of my son's school so that he doesn't have to suffer the terrible traffic.

Works well for me also as I can stroll back home after dropping him off in the morning, jump on the motorbike and beat the traffic jams to get to work.

With your budget you should not find any restriction on choice / quality. I pay significantly less in one of the more expensive areas of Bangkok and have a huge (too huge really) split level apartment.


----------

